# Biscayne National Park GMP Announced by NPS 4 Jun 2015



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anyone heard whether there's going to be legal action over this?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

It's a great compromise, whether you like or not.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

It doesn't look so bad to me.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> It doesn't look so bad to me.


Same thing I said.I get hogs just inside hawk channel and yellow tails just north at drop off.Inside the new closed area is a ghost town with few nice fish once in awhile.I think this area needs a break on the pressure it gets.I do search for lobsters in mini season in closed area so I'd like to know when this takes affect.Since lobster season is around the corner.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

> > It doesn't look so bad to me.
> 
> 
> Same thing I said.I get hogs just inside hawk channel and yellow tails just north at drop off.Inside the new closed area is a ghost town with few nice fish once in awhile.I think this area needs a break on the pressure it gets.I do search for lobsters in mini season in closed area so I'd like to know when this takes affect.Since lobster season is around the corner.



My understanding is that the NPS Regional Director has to sign the GMP and it goes into affect in 30 days from the date of signing.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

This only makes sense if they enforce it way beyond what they're doing now. Currently, I've only been stopped once by NPS on Biscayne Bay, ever. You need more of that out there unfortunately. There's a culture down here (not everyone of course) of keeping every damn fish that gets to the boat, hiding lobster tails in the gunnels, etc.
I also see alot of big bay boats, engines trimmed to the sky just grinding their way through shallows instead of burning a bit more gas to go the "right" way. No NPS presence whatsoever.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> This only makes sense if they enforce it way beyond what they're doing now. Currently, I've only been stopped once by NPS on Biscayne Bay, ever. You need more of that out there unfortunately. There's a culture down here (not everyone of course) of keeping every damn fish that gets to the boat, hiding lobster tails in the gunnels, etc.
> I also see alot of big bay boats, engines trimmed to the sky just grinding their way through shallows instead of burning a bit more gas to go the "right" way. No NPS presence whatsoever.


To make matters worse, last year on a well known bonefish flat, I watched in all as an FWC boat burned it and got stuck. They throttled and trimmed up blowing sea grass and mud everywhere until they made off to deeper water. Presence is annoying, but, something has to be done.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

> This only makes sense if they enforce it way beyond what they're doing now. Currently, I've only been stopped once by NPS on Biscayne Bay, ever. You need more of that out there unfortunately. There's a culture down here (not everyone of course) of keeping every damn fish that gets to the boat, hiding lobster tails in the gunnels, etc.
> I also see alot of big bay boats, engines trimmed to the sky just grinding their way through shallows instead of burning a bit more gas to go the "right" way. No NPS presence whatsoever.


I noted in the GMP under funding for Alt #8 they identified the need for an additional "3" NPS law enforcement personal to specifically patrol those identified areas as high impact areas.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I also had an FWC boat run aground trying to get to me to check my skiff. I was sitting on the poling platform eating a sandwich as I watched them approach at what must have been at least 30mph. I was surprised that no one was injured when they hit the flat. Some of you may know it. It's called the donut hole. They got out a bullhorn and asked me to come to them so they could check my skiff. I declined and after finishing my lunch, poled off the back side and headed south. Don't know how they got off that flat unless they called Seatow or waited for the tide. I think one of the problems might have been putting two inexperienced officers in the same boat. I don't think either of them were familiar with the Bay. I can only hope that their experience with me taught them a valuable lesson and that probably a guy in a micro skiff with a fly rod laying on the deck is not going to be breaking all that many laws. The last thing we need is for law enforcement to be making wheel tracks on the bonefish flats.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> > This only makes sense if they enforce it way beyond what they're doing now. Currently, I've only been stopped once by NPS on Biscayne Bay, ever. You need more of that out there unfortunately. There's a culture down here (not everyone of course) of keeping every damn fish that gets to the boat, hiding lobster tails in the gunnels, etc.
> > I also see alot of big bay boats, engines trimmed to the sky just grinding their way through shallows instead of burning a bit more gas to go the "right" way. No NPS presence whatsoever.
> 
> 
> To make matters worse, last year on a well known bonefish flat, I watched in all as an FWC boat burned it and got stuck.    They throttled and trimmed up blowing sea grass and mud everywhere until they made off to deeper water.    Presence is annoying, but, something has to be done.


they just assigned 4 new officers to Flamingo. Met one yesterday from Arizona and they are making their presents known. Wich I'm cool with. Only officers there was Toni wich is the boss and Jason that isn't really an officer.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> I also had an FWC boat run aground trying to get to me to check my skiff.  I was sitting on the poling platform eating a sandwich as I watched them approach at what must have been at least 30mph.  I was surprised that no one was injured when they hit the flat.  Some of you may know it.  It's called the donut hole.  They got out a bullhorn and asked me to come to them so they could check my skiff.  I declined and after finishing my lunch, poled off the back side and headed south.  Don't know how they got off that flat unless they called Seatow or waited for the tide.  I think one of the problems might have been putting two inexperienced officers in the same boat.  I don't think either of them were familiar with the Bay.  I can only hope that their experience with me taught them a valuable lesson and that probably a guy in a micro skiff with a fly rod laying on the deck is not going to be breaking all that many laws.  The last thing we need is for law enforcement to be making wheel tracks on the bonefish flats.


I can't stand this chubby new guy they have assigned to biscayne bay. Like you said. They need to learn a lil about us skiff guys.They don't know we respect obey the law.I had to get a lil upset with this guy cause he didn't want to throw his fender over to protect my boat.I also told him he came aside too hot and if he scratches my boat that he will will be responsible.He showed NO RESPECT. Very bitter young man.


----------

